# Services Watches Census



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Firstly, to clear up possible confusion among newer members of the forum I`m not talking about watches used by any armed forces. This thread relates to products of The Services Watch Company Limited Leicester circa 1926 - 1980. I was just wondering how many Services watches are owned by other members of the forum, you`re no doubt all familiar with mine so show us yours


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a c1937 one for me


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This sounds like government snooping to me! 

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are only three out there mach has the rest


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A nice quartet so far but surely this can`t be right...



chris.ph said:


> there are only three out there mach has the rest


There must others out there :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Shhh... there's Spot.










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> This sounds like government snooping to me!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I have no idea what you`re talking about :to_keep_order: 

Nice Diplomat you have there BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A nice quartet so far but surely this can`t be right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a picture I could post :twisted:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> I've got a picture I could post :twisted:


Only if you actually own it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

5th amendment - -

I refuse to answer on the grounds you may tend to incriminate me by notifying Mrs Mel about my Secret Services stock :lol:

(but you know I've got the Compy! )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> 5th amendment - -
> 
> I refuse to answer on the grounds you may tend to incriminate me by notifying Mrs Mel about my Secret Services stock :lol:
> 
> (but you know I've got the Compy! )


Fess up Mel, I`m sure I still have your address somewhere & you wouldn`t want me to drop a note to Mrs Mel listing all your little indiscretions now would you? :wink2: :lol:

A photo of the Compy would be a good start


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd have to go through the tubs to find them all, but here are a few previously snapped :


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another excellent selection,If I`m right that Daventry was made by Keinzle.

I`ve got this almost mint Marine...



Unfortunately the winder slips, one day I`ll find a suitable donor movement for it


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I got a few that escaped


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Page 2







Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very nice collection Kev :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A couple more, this Daventry is clearly different from my other one previously posted and also Kev's.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another fine pair & it`s good to see at least some people out there appreciate Services watches


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

My third Daventry arrived today. All different, I think this is a earliest of the three, from mid to late 30's?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As shown bottom right in this circa 1937 Services brochure...


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a couple at the moment.

This Dispatch Rider and a regular 17 Jewel/date wrist jobbie, though that will be moved on on the Bay soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You know who to contact t if you want to let the DR go :wink2:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

The thread made me remember that these were stuffed in the sock draw.

I bought them from a man on Melton Mowbray market after I read Mach's write-up. I guess I got carried away with the Leicester connection :fox:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Now the gents has a second hand, here are another two of mine



his n hers, 1950's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I love those 1950s Newmark sourced models, the loudest tick of any watches I`ve come across & the fact that they were cheap un-jeweled `working mens` watches which still work after around 60 odd years is imo quite impressive :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a new edition today



not heard of this movement, and niether has the Ranft database



Mach? Shed any light on this? particularly the year (of course!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, one I`d like to add to my collection some time. There`s not much I can tell you about it apart from the logo style & `Made in Great Britain` shows that it was supplied by The Anglo-Celtic Watch Company most likely in the 1960s.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Mach. It's stopping every now and then so I'll try and improve that, else it'll be off to our friend in wanlip


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve a backlog of watches to send to Steve, I really must resist buying more & get the ones needing sorting fixed


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Latest Servces



Kev


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Another declaration from me....


----------

